# Spring is arrive here



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here the spring is arrive.
The flowers growing up from the ground the titmouses are in the trees and chirps and the frogs do what they can at best:wink:
They produce new targets for my next " poor man`s hunt "

View attachment 365532


Frogs by her job

View attachment 365533


Next target generation


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice,

That means winter is on the way in the Southern Hemisphere and almost hunting season!!!!

Lekker,

G


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Is sex scenes permitted on the forum? I cant wait for winter. At least we wil feel what is a minimuim of 10 deg celcuis again.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Is sex scenes permitted on the forum? I cant wait for winter. At least we wil feel what is a minimuim of 10 deg celcuis again.


After this period of mild winter here we had today a warm day with 11°
By my friend Greg in Wisconsin is at the moment -21°


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Frank I don't know if I must say you are lucky we are still getting temperatures in the 30 + with a high humidity last week we had 46 deg it is hell and no rain I really dont like summer in this place it is getting to hot I think I will even go and live in Canada
Regrds Hendrik


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Frank I don't know if I must say you are lucky we are still getting temperatures in the 30 + with a high humidity last week we had 46 deg it is hell and no rain I really dont like summer in this place it is getting to hot I think I will even go and live in Canada
> Regrds Hendrik


Hendrik, in maybe 3 month we have here the temperatrures also at 30+ and more, ( with high humidity ) and this is not really funny. But 40 degrees and more is the hell


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I just about had it with summer up North. I want to go to the bush. Bring on the Winter. At this stage I also feel like some Canada, no... Alaska.:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Here in JHB the mornings are becoming fresh and the evenings are becoming cooler. You can feel Autumn is on the way.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now definitely the spring is here.
My cherry tree Sunday one week ago and today in flowering.


View attachment 381303


View attachment 381304


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

That looks great Frank.

Spring is here in Dubai now as well. Today is a nice 36 Degrees 

Need a couple of :darkbeer::darkbeer:.

Thanks for the help my friend next time I buy the dark rum for you. :wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ASG said:


> Here in JHB the mornings are becoming fresh and the evenings are becoming cooler. You can feel Autumn is on the way.



You thinking about autumn being on the way. I am however kaking myself as the missus said that she wants to fall pregnant this winter....... In her own words "I am falling pregnant with or without you" Now as if that leaves me with a choice!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> You thinking about autumn being on the way. I am however kaking myself as the missus said that she wants to fall pregnant this winter....... In her own words "I am falling pregnant with or without you" Now as if that leaves me with a choice!!!!


If you need help, let me know:wink::zip:
A old German recipe is : do it by full moon and with rubber shoes on, then you get 100% a blond boy:embara:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Make like karoojagters frogs mate,*



Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> You thinking about autumn being on the way. I am however kaking myself as the missus said that she wants to fall pregnant this winter....... In her own words "I am falling pregnant with or without you" Now as if that leaves me with a choice!!!!


Dude you have our blessing,We need as many as we can to top up those that have "gapped it". Should be quiet fun as well if you put some thought in to it.:zip::tongue::wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Wil jy 'n seuntjie of 'n dogtertjie he ?
Dogtertjies is maklik - vinnige een so oor lunchtime. Dan is die amps lekker hoog en jy brand maklik gate.
Seuntjies is meer soos om babers te vang - diep gooi en lank le.

:wink:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

spatan said:


> Dude you have our blessing,We need as many as we can to top up those that have "gapped it". Should be quiet fun as well if you put some thought in to it.:zip::tongue::wink:
> 
> 
> Spatan:cocktail:



Make that 1 girl and 3 boys to replace the Matatazelas :wink:Good luck DJ - that sounds like you have your mind made up for you!:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yip, she made it up for and on behalf of me...........


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now the cherry tree in my garden is with full leaves, the swallows are back from Afrika and rebuild her nests at my house. The sun is shining and all the different birds are chirping around. This is a really good first of May and I decide to have a braai in the afternoon, Outa Africa sent to me the original S.A. braai spices in February and now I can utilize this the first time. Thank you Hendrik, you give me the african feeling and tasting back after a long winter time.

View attachment 392077


Since today the deer bucks are open for hunting ( end of close period ) here in Germany and I guess that many hunter was last night in the forest or open field and tried her hunting luck with the rifle.


----------



## sabowhunter (Oct 29, 2007)

*Leon*

Hi Frank
We had a 3D shoot on Saturday. It was raining and the wind was reel bad, but we had a good time. It was so cold so I had to have a Rum, so I was thinking about You and me, and the last time we were enjoying a good Rum.

When are you coming to SA for hunting?
Rolf, Andrea and me had a good tgime in Nam. we did mis you (Rambo).

Send my regards to the family.

Leon
>>>---->:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Leon old mate, good to see you here.

I heard from Rolf and Andrea that you have problems with you foot.
I hope that you convalescence work fast and you not lost you leg. Old mate, I miss you very much, I remember at every moment by our last meeting in Scotland by the WFAC finish ceremony, you with the national colours in you face and a red peruke on you head. What for a party:darkbeer::darkbeer:
Do you remember at my small bird shoot by Ben Alberts in Thabazimbie ? I must braai and ate him by the party of the SASOL manager, this f*'++g byrd was so tenaciously.
I have even now you club shirt from Watunis boogskiet, this is one of my holy item over the years:wink: 

Here by my the things running well, my arrows fly straight, the rum smaak lekker, my belly is round and every now and again my little friend grows up:wink:

In the time from 28. July to 18. August I stay in and around Tzaneen for hunting, hope to be able to hunt a Duiker or a big Warthog like on the picture from you:tongue:

Hope to meet you soon

Frank


----------



## Landrover (Nov 20, 2007)

84 degrees Farenhiet here in SE Texas!!! Spring has sprung "big time"!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Good temperature for spring
What fore temperature you have in summer ?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Now the early sommer is here and I have a lot of work in my garden:wink:
My missus wonder why I stay so often in the garden and cut the green, cut the twigs and so on:embara:

*Here my birdhouse for the titmice
*
View attachment 405363


*And her lodger*

View attachment 405364


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Cheers Frank 
It is also a hot early summer:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Today we had warm weather 29°+ but at 6°° in the afternoon a thunder came in with strong wind and a lot of rain and hail.
The weather is really crazy this year.
Here some pictures:


View attachment 414158




View attachment 414160


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello 
The weather in Europe is really bad. 
The exciting Soccer game between Germany - Turkey was 6 minutes 30 seconds without picture and sound. 
Terrible minutes but then Germany has won. :darkbeer:
Greetings Roland


----------

